# plants vs zombies for mac os x tiger



## fckykchy (Feb 15, 2012)

anybody knows?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.popcap.com/games/plants-vs-zombies/mac

The system requirements are listed right there, on the product page, under the "System requirements" links.

For the Google-challenged, the game requires 10.4.11 or better, and a Intel Core Duo 1.66GHz processor or better.


----------



## fckykchy (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks ill try this one..
i wish there was a hack for this trial =D


----------

